# Anyone know how many potatoes in a quart?



## legend_018

tried looking it up - but can't find it. Any idea how many potatoes are in a quart if the recipe calls for a quart of potatoes?  thanks!


----------



## bethzaring

'bout 2 1/2 pounds, if my memory serves me right, trying to remember from canning....will do some research and return if that is incorrect


----------



## legend_018

bethzaring said:


> 'bout 2 1/2 pounds, if my memory serves me right, trying to remember from canning....will do some research and return if that is incorrect



Thanks


----------



## Linux

legend_018 said:


> tried looking it up - but can't find it. Any idea how many potatoes are in a quart if the recipe calls for a quart of potatoes?  thanks!



Are the potatoes to be sliced, or diced? This handy conversion chart might help. 

Cooking conversion online.

Scroll down to locate Potatoes.


----------



## Ronzy

Yes. It depends on the form. Whole, sliced, cubed...?  You really should buy a 4 cup measure, if you don't already have one. 4 C.=1 Qt.


----------



## zfranca

"A pint is a pound the world around"...--Unknown--
You need 2 lbs of potatoes,


----------



## Andy M.

A great deal depends on the size and type of potato.  One big russet can fill a quart.  Two all purpose potatoes or a handful of fingerlings.  Also, if it's a quart of whole, sliced, cubed, diced, mashed.  Each will provide a different answer.

Not a very good recipe to give such a vague quantity.


----------



## Andy M.

zfranca said:


> "A pint is a pound the world around"...--Unknown--
> You need 2 lbs of potatoes,



I believe this maxim applies to liquids rather than anything else.  

In this case, two pounds may or may not be a correct answer based on a number of different factors.


----------



## Selkie

According to some colonial/old time recipes I looked up, the potatoes, when measured by quarts, are rough sliced, or cubed (1-1/4" to 1-1/2"), or mashed (I guess because they take on an extra volume of air).

In most cases, they correspond directly to an equal volume of potato salad, which seems to be some sort of standard measure.

In any case, in all of the researching I did in books and on-line, the measure is of the final processed product - anything except whole potatoes.


----------



## zfranca

This recipe obviously require a scale. Just weigh two pounds of potatoes and you will get a quart of potatoes.


----------



## mcnerd

This must be referring to a canning recipe.  One I have for potatoes says "2 1/2 lbs potatoes per quart jar (to 3 lbs)" which is an estimation only of the amount of potatoes you should plan on having available per quart jar being filled.  There is no way to be accurate since all potatoes are slightly different in size.  In recipes like this you just keeping filling jars until you run out of potatoes.


----------



## zfranca

My assumption is that this recipe is translated from some old European cookbook. It is common practice in Europe to weigh the cooking ingredients.


----------

